# No power to my amp



## Cjgermain (Mar 7, 2020)

I have power to my cable. I have a good ground, my remote wire is hooked up. By still no power. Help


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kinda vague decription of the issue... let's try to narrow it down:

Is the power cable hooked up directly to the positive terminal of your battery?
Is the ground cable FIRMLY attached to the chassis of your vehicle?
When you test the power terminals at your amp (measure on the amp power lugs); do you get voltage (12 - 14 volts) at the amp?
When you turn on your ignition; does the blue wire get voltage?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Take a small wire and connect it to the positive cable, and use that instead of the remote wire. If it turns on, then the remote wire isn't turning the amp on.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

One time or few I forgot to plug in the fuse lol


----------

